

The Perils of Naming Your Company - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/the-perils-of-naming-your-company/

======
karjaluoto
We've named a number of companies/groups over the years. A couple of weeks
back, when 53 was frustrated by Facebook's use of the name Paper, I thought I
should post some notes on the topic.

This is by no means a definitive post on naming companies. That said, I think
a lot of the notions presented are useful ones to consider. (And I know that a
lot of the folks on HN have likely wrestled with some of these challenges as
well.)

I hope some of you here find the article useful. :-)

